# What's best for rust proofing?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok I've just ordered a new tailgate glass reinforcement bar, it's a steel plate that's mounted behind or underneath the rear tailgate trim panel on my rrs. This is a common issue known to rust also damaging the tailgate switch! Now it comes in a black finish like all new metal panels, apart from painting it (which I wouldn't know how). Is there anything I can coat it with to prevent it rotting out! They normally start to rot very quickly and I know mine has gone, from the fact that every time I put a hose on the rear window I get rust flowing from behind the trim.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If it's hidden, I'd be tempted to brush some hammerite over it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

epoxy it ...the black finish is just something to stop it rusting in the stores


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

is it seen ? if not , smoothrite then some wax protectant ... http://www.bilthamber.com/dynax-s50


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

No it's not seen at all. Yeah was thinking of hammerite or something like that.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Despite what Hammerite may say I would give the new one a key and a good degrease before applying any paint.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

If it were me I would stonechip it.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Get it down to bare metal. Then zinc rich primer, couple of coats of Hammerite. But the key thing is the zinc primer on the bare metal. Ideally cover the inside with Dynax cavity wax as well.

Or if you can mask everything off, just use Dynax UB or UC all over it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought, I removed the rear trim and for once was pleasently surprised, only a few spots of surface rust around a couple of the fixing bolts, so I just rubbed the loose corrosion off and treated it with hammerite krust waited for it to dry, applied some touch up paint then put on a few coats of collinite 915. Considering its 8 years old and had nothing protection wise from new, I'm hoping it will see my ownership out.

From my original post I said "I knew mine was gon". Pffft I know nothing.lol. It was just sand and dust debris building up in the rubber seals, which I managed to remove all of at the same time.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Get yourself some bilt hamber UC - it's a clear spray wax underbody spray that has anti corrosive agents in it. Spray that panel with that and you'll bot need to worry about it! 
Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought, I removed the rear trim and for once was pleasently surprised, only a few spots of surface rust around a couple of the fixing bolts, so I just rubbed the loose corrosion off and treated it with hammerite krust waited for it to dry, applied some touch up paint then put on a few coats of collinite 915. Considering its 8 years old and had nothing protection wise from new, I'm hoping it will see my ownership out.
> 
> From my original post I said "I knew mine was gon". Pffft I know nothing.lol. It was just sand and dust debris building up in the rubber seals, which I managed to remove all of at the same time.


It doesn't happen often but it's nice to discover that rust is not as bad as you thought :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is from a 3 year old Range Rover sport taken in 2013 but it's a 2010 model









Here's mine, the white is the kurust I way over applied then wiped of the access after the reacted stuff turned blue.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> This is from a 3 year old Range Rover sport taken in 2013 but it's a 2010 model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats terrible ... what causes it... poor seals ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

If you are close to Manchester, or coming anytime soon, I can sort you out with some industrial coatings thats used for sub sea items that the oil and gas industry use?!? 

Sutty


----------

